
Opera releases crypto-ready mobile browser for iPhone - euphemized
https://decrypt.co/7615/opera-releases-crypto-mobile-browser-iphone-ios
======
oil25
> Norwegian software company Opera

The company was founded in Norway, but has since sold itself to a Chinese
group of investors, which is an important consideration.

